# HOTEL MONASTERIO DEL CUSCO



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

bueno mas fotos esta vez del patio principal del hotel... con su roble centenario...














































Este monasterio como dice la breve historia posteada al inicio era el seminario de San Antonio que despues se convirtio en la Universidad Nacional de San Antonio Abad... y por supuesto las fotos que siguen son de la capilla de San Antonio que forma parte del hotel... no saco fotos de lienzos ni nada por el estilo por que no esta permitido...


















​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Una palabra que describe bien la siguiente escena APASIBLE





































uno de los comedores con vista al patio














































Tejados cusqueños










El roble centenario


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhhh :happy: que agradable hotel..... gracias por las fotos Koko kay:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

El mejor del Perú... sin dudas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos



















conociendo una habitacion


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me encanta... todo pero todo se ve muy bien!


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que hotel tan hermoso. Las habitaciones, los patios, etc. todo es excelente con esos muebles de estilo ecléctico.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Lo máximo ese hotel!


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

un señor hotel sinceramente, va con en ambiente con la ciudad
Gracias Koko

Saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno en verdad es una joya el hotel y pronto tendra mas competencia en cuanto a lujo en CUSCO

Bueno realmente es dificil entrar y tomar fotos libremente pero todo sea por ustedes y por SCC ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos

pasillos



















patio principal



















tranquilidad absoluta



















detalles




























tiendas dentro del hotel ... entre ellas joyerias que lamentablemente no estan permitidas de fotografiar lastiimaaa


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es hermoso... en verdad se nota que se han esforzado en pulir cada detalle.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

gracias por los coments


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

hay varios conventos abandonados que deberian convertirse en hoteles. Convento la recoleta, convento santa clara, convento de san francisco, etc,


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Es el mejor hotel del país no cabe duda ...*

La revista Condé Nast Traveler consideró al hotel Monasterio como el mejor de sudamérica en el 2008, por lo tanto debe de ser el mejor hotel del Perú :nuts:, bueno, es incalculable el valor de todas las obras de arte que hay alli dentro, una joya total.

Buenísimas las fotos, pero estar allí es otra cosa ...


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Una de las más importantes joyas de Cusco, sin duda.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

miercoles q tal lujo.... buenas tomas...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Tyrone said:


> La revista Condé Nast Traveler consideró al hotel Monasterio como el mejor de sudamérica en el 2008, por lo tanto debe de ser el mejor hotel del Perú :nuts:, bueno, es incalculable el valor de todas las obras de arte que hay alli dentro, una joya total.
> 
> Buenísimas las fotos, pero estar allí es otra cosa ...


realmente estar alli no tiene palabras ... una belleza


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> hay varios conventos abandonados que deberian convertirse en hoteles. Convento la recoleta, convento santa clara, convento de san francisco, etc,


seguramente insendian cusco si sucede algo asi amigooo ... de hecho el convento que esta al lado del monasterio esta en miras de convertirse en parte del hotel para construir suites y hasta piscina pero ya le gente alzo su voz de protesta al cielo aligual que para construir un MALL en los terrenos del seminario de san antonio abad del cusco que queda por la avenida la cultura...

Pero sinembargo me molesta que la iglesia no quiera restaurar o mantener las iglesias monasterios etc... espera que INC o capitales estranjeros les pongan valor para lucrar con ello como el caso de la catedral del cusco restaurada integramente por TELEFONICA es una joya ... joya es poco es para quedarse con la baba colgando pero ahora no se puede entrar a menos que seas turista y pagues tu boleto turistico ... ahhh y prohibido tomar fotos o filmar ... ya no es una iglesia es un museo... wenooo

No me malinterpretes que bueno que venga tanta inversion pero el centro se va convirtiendo en una suerte de disneylandia cada dia mas ajena a los cusqueños de a pies... digamos que es la realidad cosmopolita del cusco constemporanea y contradictorio


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Bueno, per opuedes ir a misa y despues quedarte ahi. El ir a misa es gratis.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Ekeko said:


> Bueno, per opuedes ir a misa y despues quedarte ahi. El ir a misa es gratis.


pues te contare q ya casi ni misas se dan ... son contadas en el año corpus christi navidad pero el acceso se hizo restringido...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos ...

una habitacio simple simple simple je je




































































































otro patio


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

muy simple la habitacion koko jajja... asu mare q hermoso es este hotel


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

darioperu said:


> hay varios conventos abandonados que deberian convertirse en hoteles. Convento la recoleta, convento santa clara, convento de san francisco, etc,


es cierto q necesitan una recuperacion pero pienso q no todo debe ser para construir hoteles de lujo, hay otras actividades q tambien se pueden dar, como dice koko falta un lugar pa los cusqueños y cualquier persona q quiera disfrutar sin pagar tanto, no se centros culturales, teatros, tallere, o centros de convenviones, eso es lo q la ciudad y el centro historico necesita ahora


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> muy simple la habitacion koko jajja... asu mare q hermoso es este hotel


ja ja es que la primera que mostre era la suite presidencial je je por eso hago la aclaracion je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

una info mas de internet

*Habitación de Lujo*
El Hotel Monasterio cuenta con 109 habitaciones de lujo, muchas de ellas, con preciosa vista del Patio Principal.

Aproximadamente en 65 habitaciones se ha instalado el sistema de enriquecimiento de oxígeno para evitar cualquier problema causado por la altura.


Tarifas
2008 - US$ 495.00

fotos de internet

















*Junior Suites*
El hotel tiene 12 Suites Junior, todas de tipo dúplex. En el mezanine se encuentra un encantador dormitorio. 

Todas cuentan con sistema de enriquecimiento de oxigeno

Tarifas 
2008 - US$ 560

fotos de internet


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*Presidential Suites*
El Hotel cuenta con 3 espaciosas y elegantes Suites Presidenciales, todas con cama king, sala de estar independiente y un amplio baño de mármol 



las habitciones cuentan con enriquecimiento de oxígeno. 

Tarifas 
2008 - US$ 1280

fotos de internet


























*Royal Suites*
Las dos Suites Reales del Hotel Monasterio ponen a su disposición un alojamiento de lujo que cuenta con una amplia gama de facilidades, como por ejemplo una terraza privada. 

la Suite Real cuenta con amplios ambientes de lujo, una terraza privada, sala de estar independiente, baño de mármol.

La Suite esta equipada con una tina y ducha independientes. 


la habitciones cuenta con enriquecimiento de oxígeno. 


Tarifas

2008 - US$ 1550

fotos de internet


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

UUhhh ... lo máximo!!! :applause:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Esa es la típica angurria del peruano que siempre quiere sacar provecho personal, una suerte de perro del hortelano y amor a los chicharrones en vez de al chancho ... :lol: 

Al final el pueblo del Cusco y el país son los que pierden por culpa de unos pocos, son oportunidades de desarrollo que se desperdician, son oportunidades de empleo directo y de negocio para muchos, que se van porque sencillamente hay alguien que espera que le den 'la suya', mientras tanto siguen azuzando y engañando a la gente :wallbash:

Las autoridades deberían ser entes facilitadores de inversión, y velar que estas beneficien y desarrollen a la sociedad, por sobre intereses personales y familiares ...



koko cusco said:


> seguramente insendian cusco si sucede algo asi amigooo ... de hecho el convento que esta al lado del monasterio esta en miras de convertirse en parte del hotel para construir suites y hasta piscina pero ya le gente alzo su voz de protesta al cielo aligual que para construir un MALL en los terrenos del seminario de san antonio abad del cusco que queda por la avenida la cultura...
> 
> Pero sinembargo me molesta que la iglesia no quiera restaurar o mantener las iglesias monasterios etc... espera que INC o capitales estranjeros les pongan valor para lucrar con ello como el caso de la catedral del cusco restaurada integramente por TELEFONICA es una joya ... joya es poco es para quedarse con la baba colgando pero ahora no se puede entrar a menos que seas turista y pagues tu boleto turistico ... ahhh y prohibido tomar fotos o filmar ... ya no es una iglesia es un museo... wenooo
> 
> No me malinterpretes que bueno que venga tanta inversion pero el centro se va convirtiendo en una suerte de disneylandia cada dia mas ajena a los cusqueños de a pies... digamos que es la realidad cosmopolita del cusco constemporanea y contradictorio




P.D. La "disneylandización" del Cusco es inevitable :nuts:, es una ciudad que vive del turismo, mismo Orlando o Cancún ... pero eso sí, tiene que haber mucha regulación


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

editado


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> es cierto q necesitan una recuperacion pero pienso q no todo debe ser para construir hoteles de lujo, hay otras actividades q tambien se pueden dar, como dice koko falta un lugar pa los cusqueños y cualquier persona q quiera disfrutar sin pagar tanto, no se centros culturales, teatros, tallere, o centros de convenviones, eso es lo q la ciudad y el centro historico necesita ahora


definitivamente este es el punto no nos desviemos no es que yo me oponga a los capitales estranjeros ... ja ja :bash::bash::bash:

que ridiculo eso ultimo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno, en verdad un urbanismo sano, sobre todo en una ciudad tan cosmopolita como Cusco, debe hacer accesible una zona tan bonita como su centro histórico para todos (cusqueños y no cusqueños) y no sólo para los que pueden pagar más. Obvio que es excelente que hayan hoteles de lujo pero también sería interesante alternar con espacios públicos (museos, bibliotecas, plazas) que permitan una mayor integración y no la formación de "burbujas" que es lo que pasa en muchas ciudades, que puede llegar a dañar la identidad de sus habitantes y algunos problemas sociales.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Editado


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Tyrone said:


> No te estoy insultando Koko, no me estaba refiriendo a ti en ningún momento... en parte te doy la razón y en parte expreso mi opinión .... y conforme leo tu post, estás coincidiendo en muchos puntos conmigo....
> 
> No generalizo ... menciono que son unos pocos que azuzan a las personas, y eso si lo he visto en el noticiero, pero en fin, no quiero polemizar ... y eso no sólo pasa en el Cusco sino en todo el Perú.
> 
> ...


que bueno saberlo no hay palabra mal dicha sino mal interpretada... saludos y gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> que bueno saberlo no hay palabra mal dicha sino mal interpretada... saludos y gracias por la aclaracion


Ok.... para la próxima debo tener más cuidado en mi redacción, para que no hayan malos entendidos ...


Gracias por tu comprensión.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*Restaurantes y Bar*

Restaurant Illary: Ubicado junto al patio principal, abre sus puertas a la hora de almuerzo y cena. Está decorado con pinturas del antiguo seminario de Cusco y es el lugar ideal para disfrutar de una comida ligera, un snack o una exquisita cena. 

El Tupay: Donde se desayuno tipo buffet y las cenas incas del sábado, ostenta un gran valor arquitectónico ya que era el antiguo refectorio del monasterio. El servicio es amable y personalizado. 

Lobby Bar: Ofrece una variedad de licores de la mejor calidad, cócteles y refrescos preparados por nuestros hábiles bartenders. Así mismo puede elegir cenar en la privacidad y comodidad de su habitación gracias al servicio a la habitación las 24 horas

*Illariy Restaurant*
Con vista al Patio Principal y un ambiente íntimo y acogedor, el Restaurante Illariy cuenta con una atmósfera única y su distinguida cocina peruana e internacional, creada por el Cheff Marco Alban.


fotos mias:




























​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*Restaurant Tupay*, un encuentro muy especial 

En el restaurante El Tupay puede vivir esos momentos especiales y disfrutar de la tradicional hospitalidad peruana. 

El Cheff ejecutivo Marco Alban, junto con su equipo de expertos cocineros locales, elabora la mejor cocina peruana e internacional. Gracias a su experiencia podemos saborear la diversidad y tradición culinaria de siglos pasados. 

Desayuno tipo buffet:

El menú incluye *distintos tipos de pan recién hecho, galletas de desayuno danesas y francesas, cereales, crepes recién hechos, huevos al gusto del cliente, selección de embutidos, platos regionales e internacionales, zumos de temporada recién exprimidos y distintas bebidas calientes. *

También se sirve un auténtico *desayuno japonés, con trucha asalmonada ahumada, condimentos, arroz, sopa miso y té verde*. 


Cena Inca

Perú es conocido por su cocina exquisita e imaginativa, sus rituales místicos, música hipnótica y rítmicos bailes. La Cena Inca tiene lugar todos los domingos, amenizada por un espectáculo en vivo que reproduce la ceremonia inca de pagar tributo a la Pacha Mama o Madre Tierra.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Lobby Bar
Saboree los tradicionales Coca Sour y Pisco Sour; además de bebidas exóticas y sofisticadas en el recién remodelado bar del vestíbulo, elegante y de estilo colonial, *acompañado por la suave melodía del arpa andina tres veces por semana. Y los sábados por la noche una banda de jazz en vivo*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Aqui unas de internet por cierto en esa parte del recorrido fuimos muy rapido y las fotos no salieron tan buenas... por eso pongo estas...:lol:

ILLARY








TUPAY








LOBBY


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Los restaurantes se ven muy bien y se nota el esfuerzo por atender todo lo que desee el cliente.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

y casi terminando el recorrido ...


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

excelentes fotos koko... me gustaron mucho las del restaurant illary... con mucha calidad... 

saludos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

es uno de los mejores hoteles de sudamerica y centro america


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

darioperu said:


> es uno de los mejores hoteles de sudamerica y centro america


en verdad no es tan lejano eso de la realidad

aqui una info...

*El Mejor de Sudamèrica (por tercer año consecutivo) 
01 October 2007 *


En esta vigésima elección , *el Hotel Monasterio de Cusco, obtuvo por tercera vez consecutiva el titulo de “El Mejor Hotel de Sud America”* , distinción que fue rececibida por el Director General de Orient Express Perú, Sr. Laurent Carrasset.

La prestigiosa revista internacional *Conde Nast Traveler*, revela estos resultados en base a una encuesta realizada entre sus miles de lectores que por lo general, son viajeros frecuentes y muy exigentes a la hora de elegir.

El Hotel Monasterio, destaca en el ranking de los mejores hoteles de Sud América ya que contiene características extraordinarias, por ejemplo *cuenta con habitaciones enriquecidas con oxígeno para aliviar el problema del mal de altura*. Sus instalaciones, son consideradas por el Instituto Nacional de Cultura como *Monumento Histórico*. Cuenta con la Capilla San Antonio de Abad, de exquisito estilo barroco con obras de arte originales de la Escuela de Pintura Cusqueña, que datan de los siglos XVII y XVIII.

El Hotel Monasterio, en años anteriores, fue elegido como sede de la Cumbre de Presidentes del Grupo de Rio, sede de la Cumbre Andina, también de la Cumbre Sudamericana de Presidentes y el 2008, recibirá también a diversas personalidades y delegaciones que arribarán con motivo de la APEC.

El Director General de Orient Express Perú, Laurent Carrasset, agradeció a través de los representantes de la prestigiosa Conde Nast Traveler a todos los lectores, quienes premiaron al Hotel Monasterio con su preferencia. Asimismo, acotó que el referido premio es el resultado del gran esfuerzo que pone el personal, brindando una experiencia inolvidable a quienes se hospedan en el Hotel Monasterio del Cusco.


AGRADECIDOS POR LA DIFUSION
Dirección Corporativa de de RRPP Orient-Express

fuente:

http://www.monasterio.orient-express.com/web/ocus_es/releases/4_92521.jsp


----------



## Lorena Quijoux (Oct 29, 2007)

Me quedé muda..:dance2:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

EL HOTEL MONO STEREO


----------



## ungelo (Feb 18, 2008)

Dos fotos del Monasterio y tres de la reciente adquisiciòn, el Valle Sagrado.
Calidad en la tradiciòn, nada màs que agregar!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos se ven bravazas!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve muy bonito el hotel.


----------



## marroncito_cusco (Aug 31, 2009)

espectacular


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

Aunque esta empresa se instala en el pais en 1999, con un par de meses de atraso, Hoy Orient-Express celebra su 10mo aniversario en el pais en el Miraflores Park Hotel de Lima.

Por mas que tengo un par de disgustos con esta empresa (Orient-Express) 
disgustos personales. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: 

Aun asi es muy hermoso el hotel, espero poder conocerlo pronto.

definitivamente Orient Express tiene una gran calidad en sus hoteles.
eso lo vivi cuando estube en su hotel que tienen en el Cañon del Colca. "Las Casitas del Colca" en abril pasado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Maravilloso, no existe otra palabra para describirlo.

Una pregunta, las últimas fotos son del mismo hotel, pues parecieran que fueran tomadas en el campo y no en el centro de la ciudad.


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Maravilloso, no existe otra palabra para describirlo.
> 
> Una pregunta, las últimas fotos son del mismo hotel, pues parecieran que fueran tomadas en el campo y no en el centro de la ciudad.


No, esas fotos son del nuevo hotel de Orient Express en valle sagrado, Hotel Rio Sagrado, recientemente adquirido a principio de este mes por Orient Express.


----------



## ungelo (Feb 18, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Maravilloso, no existe otra palabra para describirlo.
> 
> Una pregunta, las últimas fotos son del mismo hotel, pues parecieran que fueran tomadas en el campo y no en el centro de la ciudad.


Gracias Edgenet, asì es.
Bajopontino, es realmente maravilloso.
Aquì van otras dos fotas del Valle Sagrado tomadas en Marzo del año pasado.


----------

